
Ask HN: How to Maintain Motivation? - throwaway7532
I am working on a side project in my free time after work that I hope to turn into a business. I have noticed that my motivation to work on this project is cyclical with bouts and weeks of energy and steadily making progress, but also (as I am experiencing right now) a big lack in the willingness to &quot;do stuff&quot; during the troughs.<p>I have a list of things I know I need to do before launch, so it&#x27;s not like I&#x27;m lacking inspiration, but when I go home I sorta just fallback on doing nothing and wasting time.<p>Are there any particular strategies to combat this lethargicness?
======
patchkientz
Seek medication from a medical pro, Wellbutrin is helping me out, but I wanted
Adderall. I actually told my prescriber pretty much what you say in your post.
I'm trying to generate a business idea, probably web involved. What is your
business idea your growing? patchkientz@gmail if you need to PM.

------
mtmail
Similar to "Ask HN: How do you stay disciplined in the long run?" 173 comments
from last month
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19777976)

